# F1 - Won't Stop FF, or Pause Live TV (Was: Back to the drawing board DTV)



## Larry Daughtrey (Feb 14, 2006)

I have 2 R15's and both rec'd F1 update. When fast forwarding, then hitting play, it keeps on going. It happens on both boxes. Also, live TV wont pause half the time on one of the boxes.


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

Larry Daughtrey said:


> I have 2 R15's and both rec'd F1 update. When fast forwarding, then hitting play, it keeps on going. It happens on both boxes. Also, live TV wont pause half the time on one of the boxes.


Have you tried rebooting the box since you got the update? In the past a post upgrade reboot has done woders.


----------



## Larry Daughtrey (Feb 14, 2006)

Yep. Power off unplugged reboot. Didnt help unfortunately.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Which program/channels where you watching?


I also edited the title so it is a little more descriptive of what your post includes.


----------



## Larry Daughtrey (Feb 14, 2006)

Earl, I didnt notice it happening to any one channel or program. it seems random. I just went in to ask my wife and she said watch this, and hit FF then Play and she'd have to hit Play 2 or 3 times before it would stop and play. It runs 2 to 3 minutes past the point when hitting play. We tried it on a couple other shows she has recorded and it was the same thing. Another thing we just noticed is the progress bar not always being orange on a recorded program. Sometimes it's green.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Odd... well I added this thread to the issue portion of the current releaes thread.

And I have sent it DirecTV.

What happens if you hit the jump back button to exit the FF motion


----------



## Larry Daughtrey (Feb 14, 2006)

Ok, Checked both boxes and I dont notice much improvement when hitting the Jump back button from FF. My wife says she thinks it improves it slightly.


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

Is this during "live" TV or recorded programs or both? does it matter if it's a program recorded before the update?


----------



## Larry Daughtrey (Feb 14, 2006)

Both live and recorded. Its affecting pre update recordings as well as after update recordings.


----------



## Bobman (Jan 3, 2006)

Has anyone else had this happen ?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Larry.... Are you using the stock Remotes, or something else?
Is the blue light flashing when you hit play.

(I am just trying to think of other reasons that the Play button is not working to stop playback)


----------



## Larry Daughtrey (Feb 14, 2006)

Im using stock remotes. Yes the blue power light flashes when I hit play. I used her remote on my box and my remote on her box. Same thing.


----------



## ohio69 (Nov 3, 2006)

Bobman said:


> Has anyone else had this happen ?


Yep, on two sucessive r15-500 units. Never could get the DVR functions to work on either one.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

ohio69 said:


> Yep, on two sucessive r15-500 units. Never could get the DVR functions to work on either one.


Have you received the latest F1 build ?


----------

